# [SOLVED] How to install Fedora from network machine. (from Linux)



## dhirajk (Apr 13, 2011)

Dear Frnds,

I have some machines having Fedora operating system on it. Every time I have to install Fedora on that machines using DVD and DVD ROM. Can anyone tell me How can I install fedora using ISO image by making one machine as an server having all the ISO images of Fedora and need not to use DVD rom. Is that possible from DHCP server? And if then kindly tell me the procedure...

ray:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: How to install Fedora from network machine.*

*dhirajk* - you will be best assisted here than in Networking Support.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: How to install Fedora from network machine.*

I will move this to the network forum as they can help you more there.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: How to install Fedora from network machine. (from Linux)*

In the Microsoft world you would setup a WDS server for distributing /downloading the images. You would either make a network cd you would boot that would attach to the server and start the image download or setup a PXE boot from the machine to a PXE server that would then begin the download image.

I have no idea how you would do this in a Linux flavor which is why you should go back to the Linux forum and ask the appropriate question.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: How to install Fedora from network machine. (from Linux)*

It's possible, here is the Fedora documentation to set up the server - Chapter 12. Setting Up an Installation Server

I have looked into it, but never carried it out so I am afraid this is as far as I can help you.


----------



## dhirajk (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: How to install Fedora from network machine.*

Yes my frnd...and dats y i posted my question here...Have you read it properly? actually the question is not about how to install Fedora OS, it is how to install from network..so if you have any idea then please guide me....

Thanks..


----------



## dhirajk (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: How to install Fedora from network machine. (from Linux)*

Hey reventon thanx man...I will definately try to implement it... Thanks again


----------



## dhirajk (Apr 13, 2011)

Dear frnds.

I really thankful to all of you dat you help me out every time by giving your precious replies to my post.

Now I have one more question to ask you that, I have an antivirus named ESET NOD32 4.0 Business edition on one machine having internet connection and I update this antivirus every day. Now I have another XP machine have the same antivirus with same version but that machine having not internet connectivity. I want to update the antivirus on that machine. 

Now can anyone suggest me what is the path of updated definations of NOD 32 4.0 version that I will copy that files and paste to my second machine so that, that machine will be updated.


----------

